# Old timer hack modded Anfim running continually



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

I picked up a blast from the past coffee grinder, an Anfim SuperCamaino with a timer mod. 

When I turn the switch on to engage the timer it just runs on continually. I'm assuming this means a wire is in the wrong place of something daft, but it's been more than a decade since I toyed with one of these, does anyone remember the setup for this? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Coffee Addict Lee (Feb 23, 2021)

If the timer is Anfim's mechanical dial, the parts inside can wall out of place, snap etc. The timer on mine is so far gone that I can just use it as a momentary switch. And it's only around 5 years old.


----------

